# Need QUICK help on wild mushrooms.....



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

After the last long summer months of nothing but "drought", we are now getting rain, and rain, and MORE RAIN...lol. It all started two weekends ago when we got 13 inches of rain in a little over 12 hours. Now with the ground staying damp all the time, we are having a explosion of wild mushrooms everywhere. These little plants seem to be popping up in new places over night, or infesting new areas during a normal work day. The problem is the mushrooms are showing up in both of my goat pastures, and I'm afraid of our sweet little goats getting poisoned. I know someone is gonna ask "what species" of mushrooms we have growing, and my only answer I have at this time is either "I have no clue" or "just wild mushrooms"...lol. Just being honest..... Are wild mushrooms normally a problem with goats? Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help is deeply appreciated.

Thank you,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get those little fungi growing in mulch/manure piles after a rain, not had any in my pastures but have had the little doughball types come up in my pens, my goats don't eat off the ground as I keep hay at eye level and they don't seem to want to try any that do grow in the pens.

A good way to identify wether they are poisonous or not would be to do a search for wild mushrooms native to your state/area, as not all areas have the same growing.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I am having the same problem! It's like you walk out there and there are just a few here and there. When you get home there's tons more! I'm afraid they are poisonous, so I kick them up and step on them. My goat hasn't tried to eat one...yet....


----------



## russells (Sep 24, 2012)

*I need QUICK help on wild mushrooms.....*

I live in upper Wisconsin, and I'm afraid, but not AT ALL certain, that this was the cause for me to lose 2 goats in 2 days. I woke up to one dead on Thursday, then Saturday morning, after being outside grazing for a couple hours, another 1 went into the barn sick & was gone within a half hour
I'm afraid to let them out at all right now


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We get them as well. I always go out and dig them up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

they should be ok, There are so many different typs of mushrooms and actually many 'wild mushrooms' are ok for even us. Actually thats how my uncles makes money durning the winter, there is one musroom, a merell, I think it tasts so gross but he gets paid big bucks to pick them and dry them out. (we are a little red neck at heart lol) any how your going to have to trust your goats on this one. There is one tpye of mushroom that grows in the mtns here and will make you sick as can be, and another that looks just like it, well almost, and the deer will eat the good ones and never touch the bad ones. Which the good ones are my fav. and if I want them have to go get them right after a rain or they are gone. If you are going to stess about it, which I would not blame you one bit, dig them up, make sure you get the root or will keep coming back.


----------

